

Ask HN: Mozilla Firefox – Process Handling - bluzeee

Believe firefox handles all user tabs as threads in a single process. please correct me if i&#x27;m wrong.<p>Wondering if it would switch to individual process from thread based approach.<p>Today one single tab hang renders FF not usable. Like keeping all eggs in one basket.<p>What do you guys think?
======
mcav
Work is in progress; you can track it in
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=516752](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=516752)

~~~
bluzeee
Glad to hear that. Thanks for your reply.

